# Anyone else randomly lost a chicken for no apparent reason?



## Lacuna (26 January 2014)

I bought 3 young chickens before christmas (mid-Dec). Two were around point of lay and third appeared to be a week or so younger. Brought them home and they did two weeks of isolation and then were introduced to my two old hens with little difficulty. The two white ones have now grown up a bti and look virtually adult, but the little black one never seemed to be maturing. 

Yesterday afternoon I checked on themafter being out for the morning as there was a bit of a flap going on in the coop, found black one dead and stiff on the ground. No apparent injuries or problems and seemed healthy the day before. Others all seem to be fine so I'm a bit mystified as to what happened.

Anyone else just had a young one just keel over? I'm wondering now whether she might have had a hormonal/development problem. And relatedly, should I contact the seller (local chicken business with good reputation) to say what happened and even request a refund/replacement?


----------



## debsandpets (26 January 2014)

Might have been a sparrow hawk freaked them all out if there was a kerfuffle earlier in the day - they can be known for dropping down dead because of an attack or even a fly by from a hawk or the like


----------



## LovesCobs (26 January 2014)

yes the same happened to me. my Bluebell just died, I'd seen her a couple of hours before. she was growing well and seemed well. i got her at point of lay and had her a month. no injuries or noticeable problems and they are in a very large run with a top so no attack? i wondered if a rodent had been at the food and it had effected her?


----------



## alsxx (27 January 2014)

Sometimes they do just die....if she was behind the others in growth, it's likely there was an underlying problem that got the better of her. My mum breeds call ducks....quite randomly she noticed one had a very fast heart beat; she had it looked over since it was a nice bird (she shows them!), vet agreed but had no idea why.... It died a few months later, fine one day and gone the next - likely some kind of heart condition.


----------



## henmother (27 January 2014)

Yes, hens are very good at hiding illness, they have to be as their coop mates can sense weakness and turn. I had a light Sussex who ripped a scab off my hand!! I know even a spot of blood on a hen can be seen and they can peck down to the bone if allowed.
It's sad when you find them dead, when you've seen no signs of illness but it happens.


----------



## Lacuna (30 January 2014)

Glad to hear its not uncommon.  We do have kites/buzzard in the area and they've caused a stir in the coop before now. Perhaps she just had a heart attack.

On a slightly happier note - one of the other young hens produced her first egg today


----------



## happyclappy (13 February 2014)

over several years of owning hens, i have lost two like this. the ret have all been fine.


----------

